# Remove Bose Stereo



## Ron's (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a 96' Maxima GLE with a Bose stereo system. The cd player has quit working and the Bose company stated that I need remove it and send it to a car stereo place in Florida for repair. My problem is how to remove the covers and the stereo unit from the center console so as to send it for repair? Any help would greatly be appreciated. Ron


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There should be some FAQs and posts already about this.

Short version
-- remove center console vents: pull them straight out (horizontally) toward you. Do not use excessive force pry them out or move in any other direction except horizontal or you'll snap the clips.
-- remove shifter trim (should snap out, again dont' damage the clips) from the rear, the front part clips in. You'll need to remove the ashtray and stuff as well, I forget if you need to do that before or after the shifter trim.
-- undo 1 screw holding the ashtray frame in, remove it.
-- undo 4 screws, 2 on top and 2 on bottom, holding frame for center console in.
-- undo plugs and screws as appropriate. All the plugs fit only one thing each, they're fully keyed, so if you keep track of what you're doing you should have no problems.


----------



## Ron's (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you for your help, do you know of any sites that have manuals with pictures, if not then I will try to remove it without any damange, hopefully.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PhatG20 used to have 'em. Not sure that site still exists.


----------

